# DPS fantom



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I never jump on a new tech immediately, i like to allow other people to be the guinea pigs. Does anyone have any experience with this stuff. Its kinda pricy, wax is cheap. Is it worth it.


----------



## mooseknuckles (Sep 5, 2019)

I have not applied it on my quiver but I have family members who jumped in early and are pleased. I have been way too skeptical. You can find all your answers and then some in this thread. https://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php/314708-DPS-Phantom-Glide?highlight=DPS

Aspen Skiing Co. among those saying goodbye to ski wax, hello to Phantom


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Bueller? Bueller? Guess that answers my question.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

This will not replace the regular temp specific waxes. I work in the ski industry with shop specific experience and I do not see this taking a bite out of the need to get a wax periodically throughout the season. It would be like telling skiers / boarders that there is no need for apres' .... this one beer is all you will ever need. Waxing is part of the culture.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I put Phantom on my new DPS skis at the start of last season. Had a little problem getting enough sun for a good cure the first day so this might have impacted the performance (ended up curing for two days). I'm not a ski tech geek and truthfully don't spend a lot of time on tunes and waxing. One of the reasons I bought it. I can say that I can tell that it is on the skis when the snow is really sticky, even after two full tunes, but I wouldn't say that there is a huge improvement over what I've done in the past. Will I buy it again? Don't think so


----------

